# Funny fur lengths



## Jaymond (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey everybody. My 7 1/2 month of APBT has fur on her shoulders and hips along her spine that is longer than the rest of her fur. It is very obvious especially when something Spookes her and it stands. None of my previous pits have had this funny fur so I was wondering if that was acceptable or if she was an odd ball.
Thanks
-Jaymond


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

That's called their "hackles" and they usually are raised when the dog is alert or nervous.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

My male when relaxed:









When he sees another dog:









Is that what you mean?


----------



## Jaymond (Aug 12, 2014)

Ya that's where it is, but it's longer Evan when it's not standing. I can feel it when she's laying on my lap relaxing.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Can you post a picture? If your dog is a mixed breed it may just have different fur than a typical purebred.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

yeah I want a picture that must look interesting  Are you sure she is an APBT?


----------



## John_B (Feb 12, 2014)

My boy has slightly thicker and "rougher" hair in the area shown above (which I just learned are called hackles lol, thanks bc) its not quite as soft as the rest of his body its a different texture but its exactly in the spots that raise when he's alert. I wouldn't consider it obviously longer or funny length? Just normal


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I think most dogs have slightly longer hair on their back.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2015)

My females hair is pretty coarse and even, a little shorter on the neck but no stray hairs.. I would wonder about it being mixed. Pretty boy ya go there BC.


----------



## Jaymond (Aug 12, 2014)

She is UKC registered and she is very obviously (in my experience) a pure APBT. But I'll post some pics soon. Not now cuz I'm in class... Hahaha


----------



## Jaymond (Aug 12, 2014)

Here's the pics. Sorry they suck. The first few are just of her but the last one shows how her hair lays funny(in a weird zig zag), and that it is twice as long as the rest of her hair.
Thanks for the input everybody
God Bless
-Jaymond


----------



## John_B (Feb 12, 2014)

Looks very similar to my boy. I don't think it looks funny at all.


----------



## Jaymond (Aug 12, 2014)

Ok. I was just curious because my last two APBT had completely uniform and silky fur. Thanks for the input!
-Jaymond


----------



## John_B (Feb 12, 2014)

I should add that my dog is not pure bred APBT. I don't know what he actually is, no papers or information. Definitely some sort of bully in him going by his size i would assume. So maybe somebody who has a apbt can confirm but i don't see anything wrong with your dog, most dogs have that from my experience.


----------



## Jaymond (Aug 12, 2014)

Her bloodlines are Greyline and Avant, which are known for having hung papers in their history. So somewhere down the line she probably has some bully. Also I was curious about what you thought about her posture. I just want to refine my eye for a good looking dog. Why not start with my own!
I would say that she is a bit easty-westy and that her but is a bit high. But I'm by no means qualified to make these calls
Thanks
-Jaymond


----------

